# What size tires



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

A friend just bought a used tandem and needs tires. I have a pair of new 700x35 Vittoria Randonneur tires, would this be too wide for his bike? He weighs about 210 or 220 and he's not sure who else will be riding with him, maybe his sister who is heavy, or his wife.

Should he be riding with 28 or 32 instead?

What size tires are common for tandems?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A lot depends on the use the tandem is put to, how much the riders weigh and the clearance in the frame for big tires.

However........most folks seem to run either the same width on their tandem as they do on their single bikes or perhaps the next size wider.


----------



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

Should work. I've got Vittoria 32s on ours, but we weigh less than 300 put together.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Have Specialized Armadillos 23mm front, 25mm back on out Lambo. I have another wheelset on order which has a free hub instead of the freewheel on the stock rear wheel. That will allow me to put an 11-30 cassette on the free hub. I'll then use the Armadillos for street use.

The stock wheelset with the 14 - 28 freewheel will get the stock 35mm tires. We'll use them for rides along the everglades on the gravel roads. 

Our team comes in at 350 or so.


----------



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Michelin 25's here*

I have had great success with the Krylon 25's which are really closer to 28's. We weigh in at 290 or so. With that said larger tires are much more comfortable but efficiency is lost quickly. If you are not looking for speed but more touring or pleasure riding the Randoneur 32's ( which I think measure small) have been great on our individual erranding bikes and would be worth a try.


----------



## Autopete (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a newbie, just got my first tandem, came with 700cX38's, cheap lumpy ones, as in what did ya do to your wheel Man? Swapped em for Panaracer Urban Max 700c X32's. Rides fine on the flats, pavement only thanx, bike & 2 comes to around 365 lbs. They have a tread pattern and roll quieter than the slicks I hear on the bike trail, that ringing sound....We'll try skinnier ones as we progress.


----------

